# Droit d'accueillir une activité pour les enfants fait par un professionnel



## j0lan (Lundi à 22:37)

Bonsoir, je suis employeur d'une ass mat qui souhaitait accueillir chez elle des activités, a ses frais, pour les enfants. Exemple concret, une mini ferme (en fait 2 lapins nains et petit cochon). Ceci est fait par un pro, avec, pour les enfants, nourrissage des animaux, explications sur la vie de ceux ci, etc. Une activité de 45mn. 
Les 3 parents sont ok, le professionnel est assuré, les animaux contrôlés côté sanitaire rien à dire.
Par contre comme mon ass mat est consciencieuse, elle demande à la PMI. Et la c'est le drame. Refus de la PMI disant qu'elle ne voit pas dans quel "cadre réglementaire" cela pourrait avoir lieu. 
Donc ! Est-ce quelqu'un saurait effectivement si oui ou non elle a le droit de le faire ? 
Par avance, merci


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 22:39)

Ben les crèches font bien intervenir des fermes pédagogiques au sein de leurs structures dans le cadre de médiation par l'animal ou d'activité d'éveil....donc pourquoi une crèche pourrait et pas une assmat ?


----------



## j0lan (Lundi à 22:41)

Parce que, dixit la PMI, son domicile n'est pas "lieu recevant du public"


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 22:41)

Dans les EHPAD, c'est la même chose.....donc pour moi l'assmat peut sans soucis. L'intervenant a une assurance en cas de problème donc je vois pas bien pourquoi la PMI mets son veto ...encore une fois une puer à l'ouest qui aime faire de l'excès de zèle


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 22:42)

Ben c'est un lieu qui pendant le temps d'accueil reçoit ses accueillis ....donc je vois pas bien ce qui diffère d'un lieu qui reçoit du public


----------



## j0lan (Lundi à 22:44)

Je trouve effectivement que c'est un peu de l'excès de zèle, mais je voudrais surtout mettre l'assmat en porte à faux vis a vis de la PMI...


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 22:45)

Une crèche reçoit pas plus du public qu'une assmat ...une assmat reçoit ses accueillis, une crèche reçoit des enfants accueillis..... où est la différence. L'assmat est assurée, la crèche aussi....les intervenants de même....


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 22:46)

Moi j'aurai été votre assmat je n'aurai pas demandé l'avis de la pmi sur une activité d'éveil qu'elle souhaite mettre en place chez elle.


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 22:47)

Avec mon mari assmat également, nous allons tous les mois à la ferme pédagogique faire de la médiation par l'animal avec nos accueillis. J'ai pas demandé l'avis de la pmi sur le sujet. Que ça leur plaise ou non, nous y allons. ...


----------



## j0lan (Lundi à 22:49)

Alors prenons le problème a l'envers  si elle le fait et que ça revienne, par je ne sais quel miracle, aux oreilles de la PMI, que risque-t-elle ? Parce que bon, nous on a envie qu'elle le fasse et encore plus, elle a très envie de le faire aussi !


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 22:51)

Ben je ne vois pas ce qu'elle pourrait encourir....la pmi lui a t elle notifié une interdiction de faire cela par écrit ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 22:57)

Je trouve l idée super sympa et si tout le monde est ok je vois pas trop où est le problème


----------



## j0lan (Lundi à 22:59)

Non, aucune interdiction. Et je viens d'avoir une réponse "légale” : réponse à la question n0 90103 a l'assemblée nationale. "Le domicile de l'assistante maternelle est un ERP". Voila   merci de toutes vos réponses, il est particuliérement agréable de voir une communauté aussi réactive. Bonne fin de soirée !


----------



## j0lan (Lundi à 23:02)

Ah non mince, je me suis fourvoyé... Dans la réponse à l'assemblée nationale, ils parlent des MAM.... Mince, c'eût été trop beau


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 23:05)

Et bien voilà, encore une puer qui connait bien son sujet tient 😬
Votre assmat pourra ainsi mener son projet pédagogique à bien. Et franchement c'est vraiment super la médiation par l'animal. Mes loulous adorent aller à la ferme. 
Par contre si je peux me permettre, je pense que ce serait bien que cette activité soit en partie financée par les parents, l'assmat ne reçoit pas les animaux pour elle même mais bien pour ses accueillis. La somme divisée par le nombre d'enfants présents ne devraient pas représenter un gros sacrifice pour chacun des parents employeurs. Cela permettra ainsi à votre assmat de reproposer cette activité de temps à autre sans que l'aspect financier soit un frein. 
Nous c'est 65€ la séance, je divise par le 'ombre d'enfants présents, ça fait moins de 10€ par enfant, c'est très acceptable d'autant que ce n'est qu'une fois par mois


----------



## liline17 (Lundi à 23:08)

voici un sujet instructif.
Peut être que l'évaluatrice de la PMI n'a pas voulu engager sa responsabilité, vu qu'on lui a demandé son avis, en cas de problème, l'AM aurai dit qu'elle avait son accord et ça risquait de lui retomber dessus.
 pour un peu, elle trouverai que c'est une très bonne idée si elle l'avais appris après coup


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 23:21)

Trouver un texte de loi qui dit que le domicile de l'assmat est un lieu recevant du public me paraît compliqué en soit . Si la puer n'a donné aucun écrit interdisant cela, c'est qu'à mon sens elle n'a donné que son avis qui était dans ce cas consultatif. Donc rien n'empêche votre assmat de mener son projet à bien. Mais ce n'est que mon avis ...et j'ai une tendance à m'affranchir facilement de ce que pense la PMI 😉


----------



## j0lan (Lundi à 23:31)

Merci encore pour toutes vos réponses, j'hésitais entre contacter la PMI pour discuter avec eux ou ne rien dire et valider avec l'assmat l'animation, maintenant je n'hésite plus


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 23:35)

Bonne continuation à vous ainsi qu'à votre assmat 😊


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mardi à 00:03)

Bonsoir...peut-être un extrait de casier judiciaire de l'intervenant ? Contact avec les enfants ? Si pendant l'animation un enfant à besoin d'être changé ? Que de ❓


----------



## nanny mcfee (Mardi à 08:00)

j'ai pas compris, les animaux seront dans le domicile ou dans le jardin ou extérieur ?


----------



## Griselda (Mardi à 08:04)

Je pense que ce qui peut coincer pour la PMI c'est que le CD a autorisé l'activité d'AM en prenant en compte les capacités de cette dame mais aussi son domicile.
Par exemple, notre RPE fait venir dans leur locaux des intevenants eveil et même une ferme pédago (à l'exterieur du coup) mais le RPE est lui même agréée dans ce cadre là avec un nombre de personne établi aussi.
Je pense que c'est pour ça que ça coince, la PMI ne peut pas valider chez l'AM et son assurance pro à elle ne la couvrira pas non plus.
Le mieux est qu'elle emmène les enfants à la ferme avec votre accord ecrit.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Mardi à 08:14)

perso je pense pas qu'on ai le droit de faire intervenir des animaux extérieurs ça demande beaucoup de démarche, service d'hygiène vaccin des animaux assurance ect ect... est ce que l'assmat à mis tout ça en place?

et si un des animaux est infecté par une bactérie comme le e.coli par exemple et que les enfants l'attrape, qui en sera responsable? je pense pas que les PE protègeront l'assmat au cas ou ? ce sera elle la responsable.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (Mardi à 08:24)

Moi franchement je prends pas le risque
La pmi a dit non 
Que risque votre AM si ça vient au oreille de la pmi un retrait d'agrément
Et on sait a quel vitesse des choses arrivent au oreille de la pmi 
Une super idée mais voilà ya toujours un mais


----------



## booboo (Mardi à 08:52)

Oui , non, peut être, sauf que là la PMI a dit  non, donc à moins qu'ils ne changent d'avis, ben malheureusement, c'est non.


----------



## Mimipoupina (Mardi à 08:54)

Personnellement je n'aurais pas demandé l'avis de la PMI avant mais maintenant que c'est fait et qu'elle a dit non je ne prendrai certainement pas le risque d'aller à l'encontre de leur recommandation, car si ça se sait qu'elle l'a fait quand même elle risque des sanctions ...


----------



## Griselda (Mardi à 09:03)

Evidement il serait encore plus grave de braver l'interdit après avoir posé la question car l'AM ne pourra prétendre qu'elle pensait avoir le droit de le faire.


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 09:26)

Les animaux intervenants dans les structures sont vaccinés, suivi véto, et l'assurance de l'intervenant est engagé en cas de souci....ce qui posait problème à la pmi c'est juste le fait que le domicile de l'assmat ne soit pas un EPR contrairement à une MAM ou une crèche.....donc rien à voir avec l'hygiène des animaux.... franchement une bactérie qui va d'un animal à un enfant....faut arrêter de voir le mal et le danger partout là où il n'y en a pas ....
On va à la ferme pédagogique depuis de nombreuses années et pas un seul accident à déplorer ....ni avec les animaux ni avec la structure de la ferme .....


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 09:27)

La pmi a donné une recommandation orale ....elle n a pas donné un interdit écrit ....donc perso une recommandation vaut pour ce qu'elle vaut ....si vous donnez un conseil à quelqu'un il est libre de le suivre ou pas.....


----------



## Couleurcafe (Mardi à 09:30)

BONJOUR      alors  perso j'ai un cheval deux chats  deux chiens des lapins des poules    je ne vais pas demander l'autorisation à la PMI si l'un des accueillis a envie de caresser l'un d'eux franchement çà devient n'importe quoi ces droits et ses obligations, c'est moi qui gère les activités on a bien assez d'interdits comme çà!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmanou21 (Mardi à 09:37)

Bonjour, ferme familiale dans mon village, les enfants sont ravis a chaque fois que l'on s'y rend, et je ne demande pas l'autorisation a la pmi


----------



## Griselda (Mardi à 09:43)

Couleurcafe, ton cas est différend car la PMI t'a délivré ton Agrément en sachant que tu as toi même tous ces animaux, tu restes bien sur toujours responsable de ce qui pourrait se produire mais si la PMI ne voulait pas que tes accueillis caressent tes animaux elle t'aurait noté clairement qu'ils ne peuvent pas être en contact.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mardi à 09:55)

Bonjour à mon avis ce ne sont pas les animaux qui posent problème mais l'intervenant. 
Il faut poser les bonnes questions.


----------



## Couleurcafe (Mardi à 09:58)

C'est tout à fait çà Griselda je suis la seule responsable de mes actes, et oui la PMI a recommandé verbalement  que les animaux de soient pas en contact avec mes accueillis et cela même à l'extérieur car mes chiens et chats ne rentrent pas, mais lorsque l'on est dehors ça va ça vient avec un espace dédié aux accueillis et tout se passe à merveille sous surveillance........  J'ai clairement expliqué à ma PMI mon point de vue  sur le bienfait des animaux avec les enfants et c'est très clair entre nous, il suffit juste de beaucoup de vigilance.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Mardi à 10:29)

Nounou 22 a dit: 


> Les animaux intervenants dans les structures sont vaccinés, suivi véto, et l'assurance de l'intervenant est engagé en cas de souci....ce qui posait problème à la pmi c'est juste le fait que le domicile de l'assmat ne soit pas un EPR contrairement à une MAM ou une crèche.....donc rien à voir avec l'hygiène des animaux....


si vous parlez de veto et de vaccination en début de votre phrase c'est que l'hygiène y est comprise non?  🤔 


Nounou 22 a dit: 


> franchement une bactérie qui va d'un animal à un enfant....faut arrêter de voir le mal et le danger partout là où il n'y en a pas ....


et pourtant ça existe! 


Nounou 22 a dit: 


> On va à la ferme pédagogique depuis de nombreuses années et pas un seul accident à déplorer ....ni avec les animaux ni avec la structure de la ferme .....


j'ai toujours emmené aussi mes accueillis dans les fermes pédago,étant moi même cavalière et adore les animaux ! ils apprennent à pansé les ânes les poneys et font des balades en poneys avec bien sûr l'accord des parents qui en sont ravie, mais je reste vigilante quand même on ne porte pas les mains à la bouche sur le visage ect et nettoyage des mains avec des lingettes désinfectantes le danger existe et n'arrive pas qu'aux autres c'est ce que je me dis toujours.
Pareil quand on fait des sorties à la campagne sans animaux mais qu'on  touche des insectes,escargots,fleurs,plantes ect... 

ça me rappelle une anecdote lol une fois un parent tout content me dis que son enfant 15 mois à l'époque avait mangé un ver de terre dans leur jardin 😂 moi j'aurais  j'aurais était hospitalisé pour arrêt cardiaque lui non tranquille normal!!


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 11:19)

@nanny mcfee 
Je voulais juste dire que les animaux qui interviennent en crèche ou mam sont tout aussi vaccinés et suivi que ceux qui viennent chez l'am ou ceux qu'on retrouve en ferme pédagogique. Donc à mon sens, l'hygiène ou la vaccination des animaux ne peut pas être un frein à ce projet. 
Après du danger y en a partout, on va pas mettre les enfants sous cloches, l'éveil passe par la découverte ....et oui parfois ils mettent leurs mains sales à leurs bouches et c'est pas dramatique. On peut pas vivre dans un environnement aseptisé de toute part, ce ne serait pas bon..... d'ailleurs pendant le covid, les pédiatres s'inquiétaient de la sur désinfection de tout dans les maison et autres lieux ....
Mon avis est tranché, nous sommes responsables des activités que nous gênerons à notre domicile, arrêtons de demander l'avis de la pmi pour tout et rien.....car dès qu'ils peuvent dite non, histoire parfois juste de se sentir important, ils le font ....


----------



## nanny mcfee (Mardi à 11:41)

je suis d'accord avec toi @Nounou22  sur tout sauf d'arrêté d'appeler la pmi pour certaines choses là en conséquence c'est de ramener des animaux qui sont pas déclaré à la pmi 

quand on ramène chez nous un animal il faut le déclaré à la PMI il me semble 

Votre animal doit être déclaré auprès de la PMI​Si vous aviez déjà un animal avant de votre demande​Lorsque vous avez fait votre demande d’agrément, votre puéricultrice à vue l’animal, et vous a demandé quelles mesures vous comptiez mettre en place. Elle put également vous demander d’isoler l’animal pendant l’accueil des enfants. Soit dans une pièce fermée, dans le garage, ou autre. Si c’est un petit animal, il peut vous être demandé de mettre sa cage hors de portée et hors de vue des enfants.

Si vous accueillez un animal après votre agrément​Vous pouvez prévenir votre puéricultrice de pmi de votre envie d’avoir des animaux, elle pourra alors voir avec vous l’organisation que vous comptez avoir, et également vous parler des aménagements qu’il vous faudra effectuer.

Si vous avez eu un coup de cœur, et que l’animal est déjà là, il vous faudra prévenir le plus rapidement possible votre puéricultrice.


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 12:03)

L'article que tu donnes est pour ton animal et pas pour les animaux d'un intervenant déclaré dont c'est l'activité pro


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 12:04)

Le post n'est pas sur la présence d'animaux de l'assmat mais bien sur une activité d'éveil qui fait sens avec l'accueil au domicile de l'assmat d'un intervenant avec ses animaux


----------



## nanny mcfee (Mardi à 12:31)

@Nounou22  on ce doit de prévenir la pmi ,vous prenez exemple sur les crèches ou mam mais eux aussi ont l'aval des services PMI ils font pas venir des intervenant dans leur locaux sans les prévenirs.
J'ai posé la question à mon ******************************************************** même si je suis sûre de moi dé que j'aurais la réponse je reviens  
ps: si j'insiste c'est pas pour t'embêté mais pour te  protégé toi et ceux qui nous lisent surtout que les intervenants des PMI diffèrent d'une ville à l'autre et sont pas toujours indulgent l'agrément est en jeu.


----------



## Chouchou301 (Mardi à 12:48)

Bonjour,
Personnellement j'aurai fait la demande par écrit, au moins c'est officiel, et ça appelle une réponse officielle.
Donc si négatif, il y aura un texte qui justifie l'interdiction.
Là l'échange est oral...


----------



## zelande (Mardi à 13:05)

Vu qu'on a pas le droit de recevoir de visite de quelqu'un de notre famille ou d'un ami pendant nos heures de travail (sic), je suppose que le principal souci vient de la présence de l'intervenant, bien plus que de la présence des animaux. Nous n'avons pas le droit de recevoir des éléments extérieurs autres que les personnes vivant de façon permanente à notre domicile et déclarées à la PMI, avec extrait de casier
Ce que j'en pense, il vaut mieux que je ne le dise pas !!
Tiens, mais au fait, on reçoit les pe tous les jours et la PMI ne demande pas leur casier  ................
A la place de l'am, je n'aurais rien demandé à la PMI, mais là, clairement, elle prend un risque si elle le fait tout de même


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mardi à 13:25)

Encore une fois vous mélangez tout, c'est la présence d'un tiers au domicile qui va poser problème. Et les éventuelles morsures...


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 13:56)

Oui @GénéralMétal1988 , mais qu'est ce qui diffère d'une crèche/mam de chez une assmat? Concrètement les risques sont les mêmes donc les crèches et les mam ont le droit et les assmats pas ? Pour qu'elle raison et qu'elle texte de lois le dit ? Car les puers sont parfois pas au courant et il est plus facile de donner un non comme ça elles ne se mouillent pas plutôt que d'aller à la pêche aux infos pour donner une réponse basé sur la législation en vigueur


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 13:59)

Ce que disait le postant, c'est qu'une mam est considéré comme un établissement autorisé à recevoir du public et que l'assmat on ne sait pas ....la mam n'accueille que les accueillis tout comme l'assmat ....donc je me questionne d'un point de vu purement législatif, qu'est ce qui empêche une assmat de recevoir un intervenant par rapport à une mam ou une crèche


----------



## abelia (Mardi à 14:01)

Bonjour, on a déjà pas le droit d'avoir notre propre famille chez nous, donc des intervenants...


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mardi à 14:03)

La mam non plus n'a pas le droit de recevoir sa famille et les salariés d'une crèche non plus. On ne leur précise pas tout simplement car c'est un lieu pro contrairement à une assmat dont le lieu pro est aussi son domicile.....donc c'est spécifié pour nous ....ce qui est normal il me semble....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Mardi à 16:29)

Sans doute le fait qu'il y ait plusieurs professionnelles dans le même lieu ?


----------

